# LRP SPXs.......



## Swampy (Feb 1, 2004)

Best settings for 13.5 1c......Whats your opinion ?


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Depends on the motor your running. I am running a Novak SS motor at full timing with profile 6. Have had very good results with it.


----------



## Swampy (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Casper for your time. I am running the ss motor with full timing also. But i am running a duo motor in my cot car. Anyone care to chime in on this subject ?


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll tell you more about the Duo after Tuesday.... I just dropped one in the car to play with.


----------



## Swampy (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks again.....


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I have seen profile 4 work with 10 degrees with Dou ,It isnt as fast up front but comes on strong at 2 minutes .....SRM


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

What is the difference between the Dou and the Ballistic with the timing?

I have tried a bunch of different stuff with the Ballistic and the SPX.

Right now I'm at full timing on the motor tab and mode 7 on the speedo. Very low rollout.

The Ballistic in the center of the timing label is 30 degrees. So you are running 10 in the motor and mode 4?


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Yes 10 in the motor and 4 on the profile ...SRM


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

WOW, I must be running mine with a lot of timing. I'll try your setup this Saturday. I know when I was running the motor in the middle of the timing tab(15 degrees) and in mode 6, my motor wouldn't get over 118 degrees. I know we can't set rollout by temp anymore, but the car was a little faster with more timing and the motor around 130 degrees. Myt friends that run the Tekin are coming off over 160 degrees.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

You can put more gear on in the profile 4 and still be faster the last 2 minutes ... 1 cell is more about chassis and conserving battery so your fast the last of the race SRM


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

Well Saturday I ran my SPX in mode 4 and backed the motor down to 10 degrees. First run I ran the rollout the same and the car was about a tenth and a half per lap slower. Next run I went up 5 teeth and picked it right up. The laps only fell off a tenth from start to finish. Last run I went up 1 more tooth and the car was faster and dropped off only about a tenth and a half. Motor temp only got to 130. All this is on a short track only 36x65. Next week we'll be racing at a bigger track and more testing.


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

What are you guys using for 10.5 ballistic motor setting wise?And anywhere to get the mode programing inst?The set I have is in german I think?:freak:

Thanks Jake


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

We haven''t run the 10.5s except in Cincinnati where we both were terrible.

I can copy and send you the setup sheet for the speedo if there aren't on the website.


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

MK Race said:


> We haven''t run the 10.5s except in Cincinnati where we both were terrible.
> 
> I can copy and send you the setup sheet for the speedo if there aren't on the website.


That would be great. [email protected]

Jake


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

Hey Jake, how about I just bring them Sunday?


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

MK Race said:


> Hey Jake, how about I just bring them Sunday?


Sounds good thanks

Jake


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I am considering buying a spx for my hyperdrive pro 4 car. We are running 13.5 1 cell cars. I am thinking about the Trinity Nemisis motor. Any thoughts on that combo?


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

smoothie said:


> I am considering buying a spx for my hyperdrive pro 4 car. We are running 13.5 1 cell cars. I am thinking about the Trinity Nemisis motor. Any thoughts on that combo?


I'm using the SPX with the Novak Ballistic motor.:thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

What are your setting on Mode 6 using a Duo 2 motor on a 150' driveline?


----------

